# Attestation



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gents

i want to attest a college diploma from UK and i would be more than grateful if anyone can PM me the details of a company in DUbai that can do the whole thing and save me the hustle. 

thank you in advance
vagtsio


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Search in Dubizzle. In the "Business & Industrial" category. fees are around 100 AED.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you abo shreek11 much appreciated.

I was just trying for a recommendation so i don't end up with issues instead of solution. but definitely I'll have a look


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To attest a UK certificate, you have to go through a process of firstly getting a copy confirmed as true by a UK solicitor, the copy then goes to the Foreign and Commonwealth office and next to the UAE Embassy in London. Finally it comes here and goes to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (your employer can normally help with the last part). Plus there will be courier costs to/from the UK. There is no way you will get all this done for AED 100. Suggest you contact this company http://blairconsular.com/en-gb/ for a quotation/advice. Also, if you search on here, you will find a number of threads on this subject and may be able to find other recommendations. Alternatively, you can do it yourself with the assistance of someone in the UK.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you BedouGirl for the very informative response I'll contact them and i'll try to short it out. 

vagtsio



BedouGirl said:


> To attest a UK certificate, you have to go through a process of firstly getting a copy confirmed as true by a UK solicitor, the copy then goes to the Foreign and Commonwealth office and next to the UAE Embassy in London. Finally it comes here and goes to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (your employer can normally help with the last part). Plus there will be courier costs to/from the UK. There is no way you will get all this done for AED 100. Suggest you contact this company Europe's largest consular agent, online certificate of origin issuance, Milton Keynes Foreign Office Apostille service, Embassy legalisation - Blair Consular Services for a quotation/advice. Also, if you search on here, you will find a number of threads on this subject and may be able to find other recommendations. Alternatively, you can do it yourself with the assistance of someone in the UK.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Try INDEX Dubai. Very professional, very efficient, even if not very cheap! I used them to get my UK Degree attested as I didnt want to go through the hassle.
Their email is index101 AT emirates.net.ae


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you Yoga girl for the info i'll try them too. 

any idea as to time frame?

regards
vagtsio



Yoga girl said:


> Try INDEX Dubai. Very professional, very efficient, even if not very cheap! I used them to get my UK Degree attested as I didnt want to go through the hassle.
> Their email is index101 AT emirates.net.ae


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> thank you Yoga girl for the info i'll try them too.
> 
> any idea as to time frame?
> 
> ...


I think they did mine in about a month, over the summer (it was Ramadan too).


----------

